# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Pse dhe Shqiperia do te falimentoje si Greqia

## ritastrakosha

Sepse kriza e borxheve qe po perfshin nje pas nje shtetet e Europes ka nje shkak kryesor: *PIKUN E NAFTES*. Ne vitin 2006 nafta konvencionale arriti pikun e prodhimit te saj historik. Nafte te lire sic ka pasur ne shekullin e 19-20 nuk do te kete me. 

Nafta e lire dhe me shumice ka mundesuar rritjen e GDP-se vit pas viti per ekonomite e industrializuara dhe urbanizuara, ku perfshihet dhe Shqiperia.

Nese GDP-ja nuk do te rritet dot me dhe do te filloje te zvogelohet vit pas viti buxheti  do te jete gjithmone e me i vogel dhe gjithmone e me i pafuqishem per te shlyer borxhet, derisa te kalohet ne paaftesi paguese.  


Me fjalet "peak oil", "transition movement", "the end of growth" mund te gjeni shume info ne Internet.

Qe mos te bini ne panik, impakti mund  te zbutet, psh. me: falje borxhesh; rilokalizim te degeve me te domosdoshme te bujqesise & industrise; bujqesi organike & urbane, energji te rinovueshme, kursim, riciklim, ekonomi shtepiake etj.


Per me shume mund te lexoni http://tranzicionshqiperi.wordpress.com.

----------


## prenceedi

> Nafta e lire dhe me shumice ka mundesuar rritjen e GDP-se vit pas viti per *ekonomite e industrializuara dhe urbanizuara, ku perfshihet dhe Shqiperia.*
> 
> .


Shqiperia perfshihet ne ekonomite e urbanizuara dhe te industrializuar....????????????
Shqiperia mund te kete cdo gje tjeter por jo keto te dyja

----------


## davidd

shqiperija e falimentuar eshte

----------


## HEN-RI

Pffffffffffff
Shqiperia e falimentuar eshte qe me 1912 qe atehere qe u krijuam si shtet.Lindem ne krize po jetojme ne krize dhe keshtu do vdesim.Kriza eshte pjese e perditeshme e jetes sone.

----------


## Antiproanti

> shqiperija e falimentuar eshte


Jo.
Perderisa Shqiperia eshte ne gjendje ti kthej borxhet (peraferisht) brenda afateve kontraktuese nuk mund te quhet e falimentuar. ...

----------


## ritastrakosha

Perderisa mbi 50% e shqiptareve jetojne ne qytet, nuk punojne ne bujqesi por ne industri apo tregeti, urbanizimi eshte i perhapur. Industrializimi po ashtu sepse mallrat qe konsumon cdo shqiptar jane te perpunuara, transportuara dhe prodhuara kryesisht nga makinat.

Por jemi me pak te urbanizuar dhe industrializuar se pjesa tjeter e Europes, kjo mund te na ndihmoje qe kriza te jete me pak e rende. Falimentimi do te jete i pashmangshem gjithsesi, per shkak te borxheve.

----------


## davidd

> Jo.
> Perderisa Shqiperia eshte ne gjendje ti kthej borxhet (peraferisht) brenda afateve kontraktuese nuk mund te quhet e falimentuar. ...


hmm si su quajka e falimentuar kur ka akoma njerez qe e marrin buken me list. nga i ktheka borxhet shqiprija. ca kthen ato qe ja jep evropa dhe amerika falas? apo i gjer paret per ti kthyer borxhet nga te papunet? mos ka nxhjer ndonje ligj te ri shqiperija qe i ven taksa edhe atyre qe spunojn?

----------


## davidd

> Industrializimi 
> 
> Por jemi me pak te urbanizuar dhe industrializuar se pjesa tjeter e Europes.


nga e gjete kete industrializimin e shqiperis aman? duke prodhuar plehra kimike per bujqesin???shqiperija edhe turizmin qe ka nuk po e shfrytezon se ska pare qeverija ti jap drejtim. thjesht ska nga i merr apo i nxhjerr. shqiptaret, mbahen me bujqesi

----------


## Force-Intruder

O Rita ti thua qe do falimentoje si Greqia dhe kete e thua me nje qetesi apostolike. Dukesh si ndonje profete.

Ti tani do vish e do me thuash qe nuk eshte pune profecie, po llogjike e thjeshte ekonomike: pamundesi per te shlyer borxhet.
Une them qe ti nuk ke marre parasysh informalitetin e ekonomise shqiptare dhe rezervat e fshehura ketu, rrjedhimisht mund te gjenden rruge te tjera per shlyerjen e borxheve.

E mund te vazhdojme gjate ti "po" une "jo". Po nuk eshte e lehte te gjejne zbatim formulimet e Heinberg ne nje sistem paradoksal si shqiptari. Duam apo jo, jemi te vecante. Dmth jo me larg se nje dekade me pare i bem tym gjithe kursimet ne endrren piramidale e tani ja ku na ke perseri. 

Psh plehraxhiu qe germo ketu te lagjia ime... here pas here i pergjigjet celularit... degjon ti... celularit!!! Ec e gjej nje plehraxhi tjeter ne Amerike psh qe ka cellphone.

Eshte paradoksi i nje strukture te tere...


P.S. -  Nqs ke hallin e vizitave te blogu, me mire hap nje teme per kete pune, po mjaft ne kete menyre... do falimentojme... do humbasim gjithcka.. me keq do behet...  po beheni te merzitshem

----------


## OPARI

kjo qeveri ka shume mundesi ti rezistoje borxhit per faktin se kane ngelur dhe disa vepra publike per tu shitur(hidrocentralet,posta apo ndoshta dhe ndonje repart ushtarak )

----------


## ritastrakosha

Tema nuk mund te jete e merzitshme per mijera familje shqiptare qe po perballen me papunesine dhe te ardhmen e afert e pamundesise per te ushqyer femijet. 

Ndergjegjesimi per pikun e naftes eshte jetik, i domosdoshem sepse semundja duhet diagnostikuar perpara se te kurohet. Qeveria jone po e kuron ne tym, sipas simptomave, por pa kuptuar tablone e gjere.  

Juve qe e gjeni te merzitshme temen ndoshta ndjeheni akoma te sigurte nga ana ekonomike dhe mendoni se nuk do te prekeni.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Juve qe e gjeni te merzitshme temen ndoshta ndjeheni akoma te sigurte nga ana ekonomike dhe mendoni se nuk do te prekeni.



E kupto qe ti po flet per dicka qe ka qe ne 2006 qe eshte konsumuar?
E kupton qe ky skenar apokaliptik nuk ka per te ndodhur kurre sepse qe tani jane patentuar energjite e reja?  E kupton qe duke u nisur qe nga dita e neserme e kembejne naften me dicka tjeter? E kupton pse nuk e bejne? 
Etj etj...

Po ne pergjithesi keto temat ec shkulim floket ... "SE PO VJEN QAMETIIIIIIII" jane konsumuar... 
Nese neser merret vesh qe po vje nje asteroid psh, kjo qe ngre ti eshte komplet pa vlere... nejse ti  e di.

----------


## ritastrakosha

> E kupto qe ti po flet per dicka qe ka qe ne 2006 qe eshte konsumuar?
> E kupton qe ky skenar apokaliptik nuk ka per te ndodhur kurre sepse qe tani jane patentuar energjite e reja?  E kupton qe duke u nisur qe nga dita e neserme e kembejne naften me dicka tjeter? E kupton pse nuk e bejne? 
> Etj etj...


Problemi eshte qe teknologji zevendesuese ka por kjo duhet te kishte filluar te zevendesonte naften ne mase 10 vjet perpara qe ekonomia te mos ndjente tronditje afatgjate. Lexo raportin Hirsch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hirsch_report qe eshte bere per qeverine amerikane per te sqaruar kete problem. 




> Po ne pergjithesi keto temat ec shkulim floket ... "SE PO VJEN QAMETIIIIIIII" jane konsumuar...


Optimizmi eshte gje e mire, por nese realiteti eshte i zymte mohimi e shton me shume fatkeqesine, sepse nuk behet asgje per te zbutur pasojat negative. 

Ndergjegjesimi per pikun e naftes ka pikerisht qellimin qe te shmanget kiameti. 

Zgjidhjet jane, por duan shume pune qe te realizohen, dhe shume ndryshim ne mentalitet (jeta kursimtare, riciklimi, ekonomia shtepiake, rikthimi tek bujqesia per shumicen e njerezve te konsumuar nga konkurrenca per status social eshte e paimagjinueshme).

----------


## 2043

me siguri je ndonje adoleshent/e qe lexon ndonje artikull dhe ia thua gjith lagjes sikur e zbulove vet.



> Problemi eshte qe teknologji zevendesuese ka por kjo duhet te kishte filluar te zevendesonte naften ne mase 10 vjet perpara qe ekonomia te mos ndjente tronditje afatgjate.


ta mer mendja ty se amerikanet apo europjanet  jane budallenj qe nuk e kane bere kete 10 vjet me pare ???

Optimizmi eshte gje e mire, por nese realiteti eshte i zymte mohimi e shton me shume fatkeqesine, sepse nuk behet asgje per te zbutur pasojat negative. 



> Zgjidhjet jane, por duan shume pune qe te realizohen,


pikerisht prandaj u krijua papunesia qe te hyj ne pune ku te  doje massoneria



> dhe shume ndryshim ne mentalitet (jeta kursimtare, riciklimi, ekonomia shtepiake, rikthimi tek bujqesia per shumicen e njerezve te konsumuar nga konkurrenca per status social eshte e paimagjinueshme)


nevoja per mbijetese  nuk pyet per status social... njerezit ne momente krize kane konsumuar edhe fekalet e tyre .
*edhe boll na lodhe me budalliqe*




> Ndergjegjesimi per pikun e naftes ka pikerisht qellimin qe te shmanget kiameti.


ndergjegjesimi nuk behet ne forume dhe  ti lodhgishtat kot per te ndergjegjesuar miletin ketu pasi vetem 3 vete te lexojn

----------


## Edvin83

> O Rita ti thua qe do falimentoje si Greqia dhe kete e thua me nje qetesi apostolike. Dukesh si ndonje profete.
> 
> Ti tani do vish e do me thuash qe nuk eshte pune profecie, po llogjike e thjeshte ekonomike: pamundesi per te shlyer borxhet.
> Une them qe ti nuk ke marre parasysh informalitetin e ekonomise shqiptare dhe *rezervat e fshehura ketu, rrjedhimisht mund te gjenden rruge te tjera per shlyerjen e borxheve*.


E cilat jane keto rruge? Te shesim shqiptaret si skllever, apo t'ua marrim kursimet qe i kane te fshehura neper dysheke e kasaforta? Jo per gje, por kete e ka bere nje here regjimi komunist ne 1946 kur filloi sekuestrimin e pasurive. Nuk e di se sa i afte do te jete regjimi i sotshem te beje kete kur dhe shumica e shqiptareve jane te armatosur.





> E mund te vazhdojme gjate ti "po" une "jo". Po nuk eshte e lehte te gjejne zbatim formulimet e Heinberg ne nje sistem paradoksal si shqiptari. Duam apo jo, jemi te vecante. Dmth jo me larg se nje dekade me pare i bem tym gjithe kursimet ne endrren piramidale e tani ja ku na ke perseri. 
> Psh plehraxhiu qe germo ketu te lagjia ime... here pas here i pergjigjet celularit... degjon ti... celularit!!! Ec e gjej nje plehraxhi tjeter ne Amerike psh qe ka cellphone.


Me celularin e plehraxhiut do te lahet borxhi prej qindra milione eurove? Celulari eshte mjet pune, pasi ai nuk ka luksin te kete shtepi dhe te kete telefon fiks ne te.

----------


## Edvin83

> E kupto qe ti po flet per dicka qe ka qe ne 2006 qe eshte konsumuar?
> E kupton qe ky skenar apokaliptik nuk ka per te ndodhur kurre sepse qe tani jane patentuar energjite e reja?  E kupton qe duke u nisur qe nga dita e neserme e kembejne naften me dicka tjeter? E kupton pse nuk e bejne? 
> Etj etj...
> Po ne pergjithesi keto temat ec shkulim floket ... "SE PO VJEN QAMETIIIIIIII" jane konsumuar... 
> Nese neser merret vesh qe po vje nje asteroid psh, kjo qe ngre ti eshte komplet pa vlere... nejse ti  e di.


Jam dakord qe kalimi ne nje ekonomi pa nafte nuk do te jete kaq apokaliptik, por kjo do te jete per disa shtete qe kane dhjetevjecare qe po punojne per kete gje. Dhe nafta qe tani eshte zevendesuar me energji te tjera ne disa shtete te zhvilluara.

----------


## Edvin83

> me siguri je ndonje adoleshent/e qe lexon ndonje artikull dhe ia thua gjith lagjes sikur e zbulove vet.
> ta mer mendja ty se amerikanet apo europjanet  jane budallenj qe nuk e kane bere kete 10 vjet me pare ???


Per SHBA-ne nuk di shume informacione ne detaje, por BE ka qe ne vitet 90 qe po pergatitet per kete. BE punon me plane 5 vjecare, dhe ne te gjitha keto plane e buxhete eshte parashikuar pavaresia energjitike dhe kthimi ne nje ekonomi te rinovueshme. Tani po behen investime gjigande ne trena dhe linja hekurudhore qe do te lidhin cdo cep te BE-se, ke shumicen e autobuseve dhe disa kamione qe punojne me biokarburant dhe biogaz, shume shtete kane futur kete vit makinat elektrike, dhe shume linja ajrore evropiane ne fakt fluturojne me biokarburant, e jo me produkte nafte. Plus qe ke me qindra projekte dhe shpikje te reja ne fushen e paneleve, energjise me hidrogjen e elektrolize, energji berthamore nga toriumi. Evropianet nuk jane budallenj, por shteti shqiptar eshte....Nuk kam pare ndonje plan afatgjate a afatshkurter per transportin kur te mos kete me nafte te lire, apo per energjine kur thatesirat te jene mbizoteruese ne Shqiperi. 




> Optimizmi eshte gje e mire, por nese realiteti eshte i zymte mohimi e shton me shume fatkeqesine, sepse nuk behet asgje per te zbutur pasojat negative. 
> pikerisht prandaj u krijua papunesia qe te hyj ne pune ku te  doje massoneria
> nevoja per mbijetese  nuk pyet per status social... njerezit ne momente krize kane konsumuar edhe fekalet e tyre .
> [B]edhe boll na lodhe me budalliqe
> ndergjegjesimi nuk behet ne forume dhe  ti lodhgishtat kot per te ndergjegjesuar miletin ketu pasi vetem 3 vete te lexojn.


Ne fakt, ndergjegjesimi behet pasi ne kohe krize, te pasurit do te jene ata qe do te jene te afte te blejne energjine e reja qe jane zbuluar dhe teknologjine e re. Por ne Shqiperi keta te pasur behen a s'behen nja 100-200 vete. Te tjeret do te jene ne falimentim. Dhe e di mire ca ndodh ne Shqiperi e kudo kur ka falimentim--kaos, vjedhje, vrasje, me pak fjale 97 qe per shumicen eshte makthi me i keq qe mund te ndodhe. Dhe mire ne qe jemi ne BE, e ketej po merren masa e kalimi nuk do te jete drastik, por problemi eshte se si te perballohesh me turmat e atyre njerezve qe shtetet e tyre nuk moren asnje mase, dhe per shkak te gjendjes se keqe ekonomike mesyjne BE-ne.

----------


## kleadoni

> Sepse kriza e borxheve qe po perfshin nje pas nje shtetet e Europes ka nje shkak kryesor: *PIKUN E NAFTES*. Ne vitin 2006 nafta konvencionale arriti pikun e prodhimit te saj historik. Nafte te lire sic ka pasur ne shekullin e 19-20 nuk do te kete me. 
> 
> Nafta e lire dhe me shumice ka mundesuar rritjen e GDP-se vit pas viti per ekonomite e industrializuara dhe urbanizuara, ku perfshihet dhe Shqiperia.
> 
> Nese GDP-ja nuk do te rritet dot me dhe do te filloje te zvogelohet vit pas viti buxheti  do te jete gjithmone e me i vogel dhe gjithmone e me i pafuqishem per te shlyer borxhet, derisa te kalohet ne paaftesi paguese.  
> 
> 
> Me fjalet "peak oil", "transition movement", "the end of growth" mund te gjeni shume info ne Internet.
> 
> ...


Ne cdo koment tendin do permendesh naften. Shume e lidhur me te me dukesh  :buzeqeshje: 

Eshte e vertete qe eshte nje burim shume i rendesishem, nje burim per te cilin jane vrare qindra njerez e nje burim qe sa vjen e pakesohet, por edhe te marresh e te permendesh naften ne cdo teme ekonomie, me duket paksa e tepruar (mendimi im).

Ne bote ka njerez shume te afte qe nuk kane nevoje t'a degjojne kete gje cdo dite pasi e dine shume mire e kane vite e vite qe po mendojne e po praktikojne menyra zevendesuese. Dikur nafta perdorej per shume gjera per te cilat sot nuk perdoret me.... njerezimi ecen perpara e gjithmone ka ecur edhe kur burimet qe quheshin jetike ishin ne perfundim!

----------


## Antiproanti

> hmm si su quajka e falimentuar kur ka akoma njerez qe e marrin buken me list.


Ka edhe ne shtetet me te zhvilluara te botes.
Kjo mund te trajtohej si padrejtesi, por jo falimentim.





> nga i ktheka borxhet shqiprija.


Nga buxheti i shtetit.




> ca kthen ato qe ja jep evropa dhe amerika falas?


Jo.
Ato qe i posedon dhe i grumbullon shteti.
Ndihma te caktuara, kredi te volitshme dhe te lira etj. marrin edhe shume shtete tjera shume me te forta se Shqiperia. Kjo nuk ka te bej me borxhin.




> apo i gjer paret per ti kthyer borxhet nga te papunet?


Niveli i papunesise per borxhet e shteteve si shqiperia nuk luan rol vendimtar. Te hyrat kryesore te keso shteteve nuk rrjedhin nga rrogat e punetoreve te thjeshte. Edhe fuqia blerese e punetoreve (normal) nuk do te ishte e mjaftueshme per te ndikuar absolutisht ne te hyrat dhe borxhet e shtetit. Vetem, nese rrogat, pensionet, ndihmat sociale etj. jane te nivelit shume te larte, sic ishte dhe eshte ende ne Greqi. ...




> mos ka nxhjer ndonje ligj te ri shqiperija qe i ven taksa edhe atyre qe spunojn?


Ata qe s`punojne, nje pjese e tyre, marrin ndihma nga shteti.
Megjithate, Shqiperia deri me tani ishte dhe eshte ne gjendje ti paguaj borxhet dhe t permbushe shumicen e obligimeve financiare brenda afateve te caktuara apo te pranueshme.
Ministria e Financave apo ndonje institucion tjeter me siguri kane statistika konkrete per rrjedhjen e te hyrave te buxhetit. ...

----------


## davidd

> Ka edhe ne shtetet me te zhvilluara te botes.
> Kjo mund te trajtohej si padrejtesi, por jo falimentim.


kush jan keto shtete me te zvilluara qe njerezit skan as buk te han? na permend disa? se ne boten perendimore kjo nuk egsiston, nuk vdes njeri per buk ne boten e zhvilluar

----------

